# Goats (or Ibex) are amazing creatures



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

found in another forum

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/10 ... ep-dam.php

Ibex goats climbing the walls of a dam.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

That's amazing... oh, someone already said that ;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Never argue with an Ibex 
[youtube:37141hhf]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TugslL45aXk[/youtube:37141hhf]

Youtube link edited by admin


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

anybody speak enough spanish to tell what they are arguing about? Sounds like politics.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the "Ibex" video! It's probably funnier without translation, if you ask me. 

Here's another very silly goat...
[youtube:25gfwu4b]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx4WLGa7GaE[/youtube:25gfwu4b]


----------

